# cure calculator app



## saigonjj (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Guys —





I’ve become a little obsessed with making my own bacon (and small hams) over the last few years, and it’s taken me a while, but I managed to make a cure calculator for the iPhone and iPad in my spare time.  It’s in the app store for free and it’s called iSmokeHog.





Been using the beta version exclusively for my home curing for a couple years.   It only does dry cure at this point but I’ll be adding brine cure soon (after taxes, etc.)! 





Appreciate any feedback on how to improve it!


----------



## themule69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2016)

Does your APP take into account the salt in the cure, when calculating total salt ???

The question about cure #2 APP.....   cure #1 and cure #2 are used at the same ratios....   One APP works for both....


----------



## saigonjj (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, the app takes the salt in the cure into account. 

Not sure I understand what you are saying about cure #2, but I suppose you could treat it as extra cure #1 when using the app.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2016)

saigonJJ said:


> Yes, the app takes the salt in the cure into account.
> 
> Not sure I understand what you are saying about cure #2, but I suppose you could treat it as extra cure #1 when using the app.


 In the APP store, someone asked you to make a calculator for cure #2...     I responded to you....  Cure #2 is used at the same rate as cure #1 and the APP you created will work for both cures....      Cure #2 has 6.25% nitrite and a varying amount of nitrate....   depends on manufacturer....  from 0.5% to 2.75% or something like that...  Hell, I can't remember BUT, the nitrate concentration is insignificant in the respect it takes bacteria, in the meat, to convert it to nitrite soooooo, there's never too much nitrite in the meat....  bacteria controls it....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2016)

I downloaded the app to my iPad and I really like it.  

One suggestion though, at the bottom you reference pink salt.  Many many times each year we have folks on here get confused about Himalayan pink salt and cure #1, that's the only change I would recommend.  

Thanks for sharing and I'll use this quite a bit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

I downloaded it too!

I think it will come in handy!

Al


----------

